# Duramycin-10 Help!



## AmberMcnett (May 22, 2013)

My hens sound a bit congested. They sneeze and cough, and there chests rattle a bit. I purchased Duramycin-10 to treat them. But after carefully reading the back information it says "Not for use in turkeys or chickens producing eggs for human consumption" Well we eat their eggs. Does this mean I cannot administer this medication to them? Or is there a time period as to where I need to disregard the eggs collected after administering this medication??


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah u just cant eat their eggs, thats all. U can still give them the meds. Ichave never needed to give duramycine to laying hens but have given it to chicks. I think the problem is that u shouldnt be selling the eggs if they are on duramycine but i think it is still safe to eat their eggs. U know everybody is these day. It just has to be "organic" lol!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

"U know HOW* everybody is these days".


----------

